# Please look at my new logo



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Any feedback?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

gets the point across


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

one of the better ones I've seen in some time, did you hire that one out?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea my good friend is one of the better graphic designers in the business. The logo design is free as long as he gets all my lettering business.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

do both of yourselves a favor and pay him what he normally charges or something close. what if down the road you find out his lettering prices are way too much, now your annoyed and the friendship goes sour.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I like it. It looks very professional.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Grn Mtn;1071394 said:


> do both of yourselves a favor and pay him what he normally charges or something close. what if down the road you find out his lettering prices are way too much, now your annoyed and the friendship goes sour.


I agree 100% with this. I'm sure glad that I paid for the design labor years ago, and now have the ability to take the jpeg file anywhere to have the work done. The original vinyl guy I used was certainly creative and good at what he does, but extremely sloooooooooooow & lazy most of the time. To the point of needing to call him 5-10 times over the course of a few weeks just to get a response.

BTW, I think the logo looks great. :salute:


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I think it looks good too.

It's not amateurish or cartoonish at all....it's a nice clean look.


----------



## Jaysled (Sep 10, 2009)

MatthewG;1071334 said:


> Any feedback?


I think it looks great! Well done.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

I think the logo is awesome. Good logos can be a rear rarity!


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

Great logo. I'm a vinyl guy too and the suggestion of paying him is valid. He may partly not feel comfortable charging you but if you insist he should accept. I do many freebies too and sometimes feel taken advantage of even though I refused to charge. Two thumbs up on his work.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Kicks butt.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

That looks awesome, real clean and to the point.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

I like it very nice and straight to the point


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks Sweet!

Here is mine:


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

very nice I like the Rocky Top font:salute:


----------

